# Study estimates Israel's nuclear weapon count stands at 115



## DavidSling

a study conducted by the US based Institute for Science and International Security (ISIS) estimated that Israel _*had 115 nuclear bombs in its possession in 2014*_. The study was composed by the institute's founder David Albright, and was part of a more comprehensive study on the worldwide inventory of plutonium.

The study estimated that Israel produced plutonium at a rapid pace in the past 50 years since the inception of its nuclear reactor in Dimona, acquiring 660 kilograms of plutonium, taking into account an estimation error of 150 kilograms. 

A single nuclear bomb requires 3-5 kg of plutonium, the study estimated.

Albright's estimation of Israel's nuclear bomb inventory differed from previous studies; Estimations based on the revelations of Mordechai Vanunu, the former technician at the Dimona nuclear plant who was imprisoned for 18 years for divulging secrets related to Israel’s purported nuclear weapons program, stood at 200. A study by Sweden's Peace Institute estimated the count at 80 bombs.

Albright's study reiterated previous suspicions that Israel's nuclear weapons are produced in the vicinity of Haifa in northern Israel. 

It also delved into the myriad of nuclear-weapon delivery vehicles at the disposal of Israel.

Israel developed the Jericho-ballistic missile, according to Albright, along with nuclear-capable cruise missiles and an aircraft that can deliver nuclear weapons. Israel may also have the technology to launch missiles from its submarines, Albright reported.

According to the study, Israel also has the advanced know how to miniaturize nuclear warheads and fit them on missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yugocrosrb95

For sake of balance, Iran must have equal capacity as Israel.

Israel is ruled by radicals comparable to Hitler and Mussolini.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DavidSling

yugocrosrb95 said:


> For sake of balance, Iran must have equal capacity as Israel.
> 
> Israel is ruled by radicals comparable to Hitler and Mussolini.


And Iran is ruled by loving bunnies rait?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anon45

That is a very very unfortunate acronym right now


----------



## Azad-Kashmiri

I've read they have 'The Samson Option' also; stragicaly placed nukes in world capitals. How true this is, I don't know, but they are psycho so I wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## DavidSling

Azad-Kashmiri said:


> I've read they have 'The Samson Option' also; stragicaly placed nukes in world capitals. How true this is, I don't know, but they are psycho so I wouldn't put it past them.



Well, any nation that posses nukes are "psychos" in my opinion, including usa and russia, pakistan and india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak_Sher

Israel's nuclear weapons program is leading to other countries pursuing nuclear programs because they feel threatened by it. Iran, UAE, Saudi Arabia, Syria. ....


----------



## DavidSling

Pak_Sher said:


> Israel's nuclear weapons program is leading to other countries pursuing nuclear programs because they feel threatened by it. Iran, UAE, Saudi Arabia, Syria. ....



And Israel nuclear program started because it felt threatened by the arab world, for example 48 war when 5 arab armies invaded the just born state.
same reason why India and Pakistan developed theirs - cus they felt threatened by one another

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pak_Sher

DavidSling said:


> And Israel nuclear program started because it felt threatened by the arab world, for example 48 war when 5 arab armies invaded the just born state.
> same reason why India and Pakistan developed theirs - cus they felt threatened by one another


That is my point that Israel and its neighbors will develop nuclear weapons for each other's fear.


----------



## masud

iran should also build nuclear weapons................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

yugocrosrb95 said:


> For sake of balance, Iran must have equal capacity as Israel.
> 
> Israel is ruled by radicals comparable to Hitler and Mussolini.




great now only wouldn't we have two hot heads in Pakistan and India with nuclear weapons pointed at each other, but now you want Iran to have them as well???


South Korea should have a deterrence as well with that logic to balance the scale with North Korea.

I can just see the saber rattling increasing 100 fold


----------



## jammersat

yugocrosrb95 said:


> For sake of balance, Iran must have equal capacity as Israel.
> 
> Israel is ruled by radicals comparable to Hitler and Mussolini.



Iran does have a couple from places like ukraine , while 115 bombs might be too many for israel , iran only needs 1 or 2 to be dropped on Tel-Aviv Yafo for all the jews to inflate their boats and drop them to the Mediterranean 

like the grand imam said : everybody knows how israel is a one - bomb nation


----------



## DavidSling

jammersat said:


> Iran does have a couple from places like ukraine , while 115 bombs might be too many for israel , iran only needs 1 or 2 to be dropped on Tel-Aviv Yafo for all the jews to inflate their boats and drop them to the Mediterranean
> 
> like the grand imam said : everybody knows how israel is a one - bomb nation



And 115 fission or/and fusion bombs are enought to annihilate any nation.
fact is that nuclear power could easly force another world war and statement like the one I replied to - killing millions of people not matter what their religion or background is - it's just wrong...


----------



## jammersat

DavidSling said:


> And 115 fission or/and fusion bombs are enought to annihilate any nation.
> fact is that nuclear power could easly force another world war and statement like the one I replied to - killing millions of people not matter what their religion or background is - it's just wrong...



Iran acquired their nukes from former soviet republics , that's the early 1990's ; things have changed since then , nowadays , iran's shahab , sejjil , emad , etc. inventory of medium range ballistic missiles outnumber the israeli jerischo , shavit show , by a ratio of 1000000000:1 , iran can launch their MRBM's against israel from the furthest corners of iran , and they can do so with the chemical , and biological warheads that iran produces on its own , if one or two nukes aren't enough for the jewish nation

i never said it's plain ok to wipe out another country because of their religious / ethnic background , i myself , hate neo-nazis and americans as much as i hate jewish extremists who enjoy messing with iranians for no apparent reason ... But you have to realize that israel is only a card that iran plays against the USA , iran simply knows it will lose an all out war with the USA , so it's essentially taking israel hostage , not only iran can target israel in case of a war , it has it's own jewish population which counts above 40,000 ; they can perform a mini-holocaust inside iran too 



DavidSling said:


> 115 fission or/and fusion ..



There's not an and or , fission and fusion bombs are quite different , maybe you can wipe out a city like tehran with a dozen fusion (hydrogen) bombs , but you will need all your 115 fission bombs to completely raze a place like tehran


----------



## DavidSling

jammersat said:


> Iran acquired their nukes from former soviet republics , that's the early 1990's ; things have changed since then , nowadays , iran's shahab , sejjil , emad , etc. inventory of medium range ballistic missiles outnumber the israeli jerischo , shavit show , by a ratio of 1000000000:1 , iran can launch their MRBM's against israel from the furthest corners of iran , and they can do so with the chemical , and biological warheads that iran produces on its own , if one or two nukes aren't enough for the jewish nation
> 
> i never said it's plain ok to wipe out another country because of their religious / ethnic background , i myself , hate neo-nazis and americans as much as i hate jewish extremists who enjoy messing with iranians for no apparent reason ... But you have to realize that israel is only a card that iran plays against the USA , iran simply knows it will lose an all out war with the USA , so it's essentially taking israel hostage , not only iran can target israel in case of a war , it has it's own jewish population which counts above 40,000 ; they can perform a mini-holocaust inside iran too



Few points:
*Iran missile quantity most likely didn't outnumber Israel missile quantity (the long range missiles)
*Israel posses the technological edge over Iran in any military aspect.
*Israel missile's technology is probably more mature than Iran's missile's program(quality)
*Israel anti missile shield is more mature than iran's missile shield (ARROW 2 and ARROW 3)
*Israel's jericho missile believed to have a range greater than 5000 KM(based on shavit) according to foreign media
*Israel do posses chemical and biological weapons in mass quantity and in good quality according to foreign media
*Israel posses the second strike ability from it's submarines according to foreign media.
*their are extremists on all sides of the conflict and believe it or not in the iranian public too (shouting death to america and to Israel and burning their flags which doesn't occur in the Israeli public against iranians)
*Iran-Israel conflict can be reflected to power game btw Russia and USA or between the western world to the arab world. 
*territory length and width barley matters in a war which include mass quantities of fission and fusion bombs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

well , quality is not always quantity , the UAE too buys the best weapons from the west (much better than israel) ; but everyone agrees iran can occupy it within hours

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling

jammersat said:


> well , quality is not always quantity , the UAE too buys the best weapons from the west (much better than israel) ; but everyone agrees iran can occupy it within hours



All the points in this reply are doubtful at best.


----------



## jammersat

DavidSling said:


> Few points:
> *Iran missile quantity most likely didn't outnumber Israel missile quantity (the long range missiles)



They didn't but they do now 



> *Israel posses the technological edge over Iran in any military aspect.



edge is not enough , nazi germany too was edgy in comparison to the USSR , but that's not the case with iran and israel , they are far apart



> *Israel missile's technology is probably more mature than Iran's missile's program(quality)


It probably is , but what's the use ? israel's missile technology can launch tiny spy satellites , iran has focused on missiles that can raze major israeli cities , without being too long range to attract too much attention , like north korean missiles 



> *Israel anti missile shield is more mature than iran's missile shield (ARROW 2 and ARROW 3)



It might be but iran buys directly from russia who is much maturer than israel 



> *Israel's jericho missile believed to have a range greater than 5000 KM(based on shavit) according to foreign media



what's the use ? where else do you wanna target besides iran ? turkmenistan ?



> *Israel do posses chemical and biological weapons in mass quantity and in good quality according to foreign media



 so you probably think israel's biochemical warfare too is more "mature" than iran , i agree israel produces gas that can give a much slower and painful death to the victims   



> *Israel posses the second strike ability from it's submarines according to foreign media.



that's also according to foreign media , israel's subs are diesel and they can't launch a missile like trident , they're just show



> *their are extremists on all sides of the conflict and believe it or not in the iranian public too (shouting death to america and to Israel and burning their flags which doesn't occur in the Israeli public against iranians)



those aren't extremists , they are their to get free cookies and orange juice , they are POOR people , of course the average israeli is richer than the average irani



> *Iran-Israel conflict can be reflected to power game btw Russia and USA or between the western world to the arab world.



Russia is no longer a world power , it's all a game between the regime in iran and that in the USA , and like i said israel is a wild card that iran plays well




> *territory length and width barley matters in a war which include mass quantities of fission and fusion bombs.



i don't think so , obviously iran being a google times size of israel gives it an edge in the missile game



DavidSling said:


> All the points in this reply are doubtful at best.



No they are not , on paper , the saudi and emirati armies are much stronger than what israel can ever imagine for themselves , the bunker buster bombs the saudi drops in yemen with their tornados , israel can only dream of


----------



## mike2000 is back

jammersat said:


> Iran does have a couple from places like ukraine , while 115 bombs might be too many for israel , iran only needs 1 or 2 to be dropped on Tel-Aviv Yafo for all the jews to inflate their boats and drop them to the Mediterranean
> 
> like the grand imam said : everybody knows how israel is a one - bomb nation


 Dreams can one day come true. Keep believing in your 'grand Imams/Ayatollahs'.


----------



## Jaanbaz

Give it another 20 years, Iran would have nuclear weapons. That should stop the idiots at Tel Aviv to stop harassing Iran and killing its scientists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling




----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Azad-Kashmiri said:


> I've read they have 'The Samson Option' also; stragicaly placed nukes in world capitals. How true this is, I don't know, but they are psycho so I wouldn't put it past them.



The Samson option is real I think, however they don't need to plant nukes anywhere.

Their Jericho ballistic missiles have global range, and I'm pretty sure they have thermonuclear warheads.

I think they also have submarines that can launch nuclear-tipped cruise missiles.

I can't blame them, China sought all these capabilities as well. And so should Pakistan, and anyone else who wants to keep their sovereignty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Chinese-Dragon said:


> The Samson option is real I think, however they don't need to plant nukes anywhere.
> 
> Their Jericho ballistic missiles have global range, and I'm pretty sure they have thermonuclear warheads.
> 
> I think they also have submarines that can launch nuclear-tipped cruise missiles.
> 
> I can't blame them, China sought all these capabilities as well. And so should Pakistan, and anyone else who wants to keep their sovereignty.



According to Martin, the only thermonuclear owners are the P5 nations.

And there are two type of the thermonuclear warheads; the T-U one and the Chinese one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> According to Martin, the only thermonuclear owners are the P5 nations.
> 
> And there are two type of the thermonuclear warheads; the T-U one and the Chinese one.



Yep, and Israel got their nuclear tech from one of those P5 nations, i.e. America.

Since Israel does not openly admit to having these weapons we can only speculate exactly what is in their arsenal.

But if they are serious about the Samson option then fission warheads are not enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Yep, and Israel got their nuclear tech from one of those P5 nations, i.e. America.
> 
> Since Israel does not openly admit to having these weapons we can only speculate exactly what is in their arsenal.
> 
> But if they are serious about the Samson option then fission warheads are not enough.



Since Teller and Ulam were both Jewish scientists who got recruited by America, so it is likely that Israel got a copy of the blueprint.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azad-Kashmiri

Chinese-Dragon said:


> The Samson option is real I think, however they don't need to plant nukes anywhere.
> 
> Their Jericho ballistic missiles have global range, and I'm pretty sure they have thermonuclear warheads.
> 
> I think they also have submarines that can launch nuclear-tipped cruise missiles.
> 
> I can't blame them, China sought all these capabilities as well. And so should Pakistan, and anyone else who wants to keep their sovereignty.



I'm talking about Zionist option of killing the World population, if, they don't survive. This is not about defending themselves, and acquiring the means, but rather, if we don't live, no one should! Here is the link to further reading http://ziowiki.com/israels-samson-option-the-real-nuclear-threat/ They're the first terrorist tribe and look at the handiwork of King Herod.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Azad-Kashmiri said:


> I'm talking about Zionist option of killing the World population, if, they don't survive. This is not about defending themselves, and acquiring the means, but rather, if we don't live, no one should! Here is the link to further reading http://ziowiki.com/israels-samson-option-the-real-nuclear-threat/ They're the first terrorist tribe and look at the handiwork of King Herod.



I don't see it as being any different, in practical terms, compared to any other type of nuclear war. If the USA/Russia/China fight a nuclear war then it will cause a nuclear winter anyway, i.e. the end of human life.

Since Israel has American-derived nukes it is likely they have thermonuclear tech, so they could probably create a nuclear winter to begin with as well. No need to target foreign capitals to cause a nuclear winter, they could simply nuke their own region with enough thermonuclear bombs to end the world anyway.


----------



## .

Situation in Middle east is completely C4AP,If Israel fails to defend itself ,they will do use those bombs.


----------



## Azad-Kashmiri

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I don't see it as being any different, in practical terms, compared to any other type of nuclear war. If the USA/Russia/China fight a nuclear war then it will cause a nuclear winter anyway, i.e. the end of human life.
> 
> Since Israel has American-derived nukes it is likely they have thermonuclear tech, so they could probably create a nuclear winter to begin with as well. No need to target foreign capitals to cause a nuclear winter, they could simply nuke their own region with enough thermonuclear bombs to end the world anyway.



Sir, I don't doubt their technological superiority. The Jews of the bygone era have always been militarily strong and they've continued that ethos to date. What we are talking about is when you two nations are at War, you target each other, not those who not your enemy. The Samson option is a terrorist option. If anyone can justify that then I suggest they should join the ranks of ISIS, TTP, AQ, etc; they're no different. Suicide is their thing and King Herod before them.

Yes, they could do a King Herod on themselves, but I doubt they would. They love life more than anything else. Their rapture is supposed to start soon, so...lets wait and see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I don't see it as being any different, in practical terms, compared to any other type of nuclear war. If the USA/Russia/China fight a nuclear war then it will cause a nuclear winter anyway, i.e. the end of human life.
> 
> Since Israel has American-derived nukes it is likely they have thermonuclear tech, so they could probably create a nuclear winter to begin with as well. No need to target foreign capitals to cause a nuclear winter, they could simply nuke their own region with enough thermonuclear bombs to end the world anyway.


A nuclear winter wouldn't be the end of mankind, it would be the end of civilization as we know it. A man-made Younger Dryas period. 

Nordic Wonderland.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani958

the defrence betwen isreal and iran isreal notclaim that she want to distroy iran every day and iran say it alot they arenot smart if they was quiet they can develop no problem


----------



## dani958

we need minimum 1000 warhead with minimun mega ton power


----------



## Natan

dani958 said:


> we need minimum 1000 warhead with minimun mega ton power


You need to go back to school.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling

Natan said:


> You need to go back to school.


Harsh


----------



## Natan

DavidSling said:


> Harsh


Baseless quantitative assessments of sensitive issues are normally expressed by wild schoolboys. An adult normally wouldn't embarrass himself/herself with making such assessments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani958

why not we need it for deterrence


----------

